

 Future of Internet Search: Mobile version - troystribling
http://petitinvention.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/future-of-internet-search-mobile-version/

======
rgrieselhuber
I've seen this post before but this is definitely cool if true.

~~~
Herring
Cool, but in a superficial way. Like the computers we use today would be
futuristic by ~8 yrs ago, but we don't give them a second thought.

